# What to expect with first heat?



## Powerfulmind (Aug 19, 2013)

I've never had an intact female dog before and my husband never paid attention to his as a child. Do they bleed a lot? Is it dependent on the dog? What should I know? She's my husbands dogs through and through, but I know he's gonna make me do the "dirty" work when its here time. I'm a little stressed out about it. She's 8 months.. soon.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I've been through two heat cycles with my female. Basically, some dogs bleed like a stuffed pig while others have little droplets they leave on carpet. Her vulva will enlarge and look swollen, that's how I knew mine had started. I would invest in puppy panties (with a woman's menstrual pad inside) if you're worried about your carpet/furniture. Most females keep themselves pretty clean down there but I did notice a different odor down there. Lol. It is very much like your own period, if you get them. You have to change the pads, make sure things are clean down there, be prepared for mood swings, etc. Haha! Another thing, don't keep the pup pants on all the time. She needs time to clean herself - putting her in her crate will keep the droplets off your carpet & furniture and allow her to do her own hygiene thing. Good luck. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

And don't stress. It is a pain to take the pants on and off for petty time but nothing to stress over. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

You may get lucky like me! The only clue Sofie was in heat was swollen vulva, I only saw one drop of blood. She's neurotically clean. On the downside, I'm worried I'm going to miss her second heat of it's similar & I won't separate her from Yann well enough :-/

~*~*~*~
Furbabies:
Sofie Rose born 08/2012
Yann von Erzengel born 02/2006


----------

